# Does such a thing exist? GF kibble with no peas or pea products?



## m&mluvpugs (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry if this has been already asked and answered - but is anyone aware of a good quality GF kibble with NO peas?

I realize a lot of the foods contain pea to boost protein content, but it's very frustrating because we had allergy testing done on our little guy and peas were one of the worst for him. 

Thank you.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I would assume yes. But most likely you will find potatoes in their place.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

These are not my favorite brands but have a look at:
Wellness Simple Limited Ingredient
Natural Balance LID Potato and Duck


----------



## CrazyZane (Apr 14, 2013)

Some of Nature Variety's formulas don't use peas....
Nature's Variety: Instinct Grain-Free Kibble Diets for Dogs | Nature's Variety

There's several dehydrated foods that don't use peas but not many dry kibble.


----------



## m&mluvpugs (Feb 7, 2010)

lauren43 said:


> These are not my favorite brands but have a look at:
> Wellness Simple Limited Ingredient
> Natural Balance LID Potato and Duck


Wellness Simple - full of peas
Natural Balance - don't consider it as good enough quality

Thanks anyways


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

TOTW Pacific Stream does not have any peas in it. I can't feed a kibble with them in it either, b/c it causes my boxer to have loose poo. The other varieties of TOTW all have peas in them.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

m&mluvpugs said:


> Wellness Simple - full of peas
> Natural Balance - don't consider it as good enough quality
> 
> Thanks anyways


If your looking for high quality grain free and no peas you might as well home cook or . I'd be suprized if you found a food to fit that bill...

Maybe a freeze dried or premade?


----------

